# otro nuevo portatil

## luisx

hola que tal, resulta que hace tiempo hice una compra de una dell studio 1535 la cual me salio muy mal, tubo muchas reparaciones por parte dell servicio técnico de dell y pues la verdad en estos modelos no recomendaría a dell.

por otra parte venderé el portátil y comprare otro. creo que lo mejor de dell es su soporte técnico y valla que es necesario. 

bueno quiero pedirles consejos para comprar un buen portátil, con las experiencias de ustedes. marcas y modelos tal vez.? espero puedan ayudarme ya que quiero hacer una buena compra y no llevarme mas sorpresas.

saludos.

----------

## edgar_uriel84

 *luisx wrote:*   

> hola que tal, resulta que hace tiempo hice una compra de una dell studio 1535 la cual me salio muy mal, tubo muchas reparaciones por parte dell servicio técnico de dell y pues la verdad en estos modelos no recomendaría a dell.
> 
> por otra parte venderé el portátil y comprare otro. creo que lo mejor de dell es su soporte técnico y valla que es necesario. 
> 
> bueno quiero pedirles consejos para comprar un buen portátil, con las experiencias de ustedes. marcas y modelos tal vez.? espero puedan ayudarme ya que quiero hacer una buena compra y no llevarme mas sorpresas.
> ...

 

Todos dan ciertos problemas, pero la verdad olvidate de HP soporte pésimo (al menos en México) y con la mayoría puedes rostizarte las manos, se calientan mucho.Tengo un amigo que siempre ha comprado Toshiba y nunca se ha quejado, el soporte es regular (un poco tardado quizás) y tienen buenas máquinas de donde escoger. Lo más importante buena compatibilidad con GNU/Linux y FreeBSD.

----------

## lanshor

Mi experiencia personal es pequeña... pero por si te sirve de algo:

Primero tuve un airis, la carcasa y el acabado en general eran bastante malos; pero el portátil estaba muy bien de precio. A los 6 meses la batería murió y a los 2 años petó la gráfica (y con ella el portátil entero). Le metía bastante caña en general (con juegos y con gentoo), pero nunca me dio problemas de temperatura.

Después me compré un macbook, me deshice de osx y le puse gentoo; y estoy bastante contento. Hace 2 años y medio que lo tengo, la batería me sigue durando más de 3 horas (como el primer día). Lo uso muchísimas horas todos los días y lo muevo a diario de casa a la universidad y de la universidad a casa, y la carcasa sigue pareciendo muy nueva. Creo que se calienta bastante, pero nunca me ha dado ningún problema más allá de tocar la parte inferior y pensar "uuf, esto está muy caliente". Últimamente el ventilador hace un poco de ruido, aunque supongo que será por el polvo o porque el disipador estará algo taponado... ya lo limpiaré cuando tenga un rato  :Razz: 

----------

## luisx

muchas gracias, me gustaria comprarme un mac, pero aun dependo de windows por mi escuela y no quiero instalarlo alli, lo que si quiero es seguir teniendo gentoo  :Smile: . alguien a tenido experiencias con Sony? lenovo?

----------

## natxoblogg

Un vaio es la mejor inversión hoy por hoy que puedes hacer en un portatil, aunque son carillon como los mac y no llevan tanta pijadilla como estos.

El punto a favor es el tema de las piezas, sony tubo una postura muy critica respecto a esto, los dsp's internos están fabricados unica y exclusivamente para sony y por sony, con lo que los procesadores de proposito específico que traen sacan un rendimiento mucho más considerable que los mac en este sentido y que cualquier marca de portatiles que elijas. Además hay paquetes de acpi, y graficos aposta para los vaio, con lo que aseguraras un buen control sobre la maquina. 

Punto en contra, el precio, pagas un porcentage altisimo de marca, y las velocidades que suelen tener no son cosa de otro mundo.

Si poses un buen capital para hacer esta inversión te recomiendo vaio, no lo dudes. Ahora por mi experiencia los acer (bueno, bonito, barato), están demostrando tener una muy buena compativilidad con GNU, en mi caso mi "pequeño gañan" un acer aspire 3000 me va da fabula, pese a tener 4 añitos largos. Si eliges un acer, te recomiendo el modelo "trabelmate", de la categoria que quieras, eso va conforme con tu gusco en cuanto que quieres que lleve. El modelo travelmate fué una apuesta por parte de acer para poder tener las maximas compativilidades con cualquier S.O., Yo por mi parte estoy muy contento.

En cuanto al servicio tecnico, no es cosa del otro mundo, te arrglan la cosas pero con un margen de unos 15 dias. Encuanto al servicio tecnico de mac o vaio, bueno estas pagando un porcentage bastante considerable, asi que se portan muy bien.

Tanto HP como toshiva, no suelen sacar muy buenos rendimientos. De todas maneras a mi en definitiva lo que me convence es siempre un buen benchmark. 

http://www.futuremark.com/benchmarks/onlinebenchmarks/

En esta pagina podras mirar modelos, sus caracteristicas, puntuaciones, bueno hacerte un benchmark online. que nunca viene mal.

----------

## pelelademadera

yo tambien venia a recomendarte acer en precio, producto.

como lindas, no lo son, son discretas, pero andan joya, la verdad que una maravilla. hace un año y medio que tengo un acer, y la verdad que muy bien.

incluso es una barata, de las mas baratas que venian. un TK58 1gb ram y una gforce 7000. con pantalla de 15.4. y no tengo queja alguna de la pc. una maravilla.

----------

## chaim

yo tengo un vaio y a los 2 años murió la batería, le compré otra (no original) por 50 € y me da algún fallo de vez en cuando en windows, en linux perfecto. compatibilidad buena y buen rendimiento. aunque son carillos.

----------

## luisx

estoy pensando en una vaio  :Laughing:  . espero poder comprarme una

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Las notebooks Sony son por dentro lo mejorcito que he visto hasta ahora en calidad de contrucción si dejo de lado las Mac.

¿Hablan de rendimiento y buen servicio técnico? Ni idea pero los componentes y el diseño en general está cuidado al detalle y pensado para que rompa solo en casos extremos. Me parece que lo que se paga mas caro es eso, de hecho, las únicas veces que hemos tenido que desarmar por reparación una Sony o una MAC ha sido por que le han derramado algo encima.

Las que mas vienen a nuestro local con fallas son todas las segundas marcas y las "genéricas" seguidas de las Compaq, las Acer y las HP. En ese orden, por si sirve de algo.

Salud!

----------

## johpunk

 *luisx wrote:*   

> estoy pensando en una vaio  . espero poder comprarme una

 

no se te olvide de que no traiga ati y el boradcast ese que me habias nombrado hace dias   :Wink: 

----------

## johpunk

 *johpunk wrote:*   

>  *luisx wrote:*   estoy pensando en una vaio  . espero poder comprarme una 
> 
> no se te olvide de que no traiga ati y el broadcast ese que me habias nombrado hace dias  

 

----------

## luisx

 *johpunk wrote:*   

>  *johpunk wrote:*    *luisx wrote:*   estoy pensando en una vaio  . espero poder comprarme una 
> 
> no se te olvide de que no traiga ati y el broadcast ese que me habias nombrado hace dias   

 

 :Laughing:   broadcom.

----------

## edgar_uriel84

 *luisx wrote:*   

>  *johpunk wrote:*    *johpunk wrote:*    *luisx wrote:*   estoy pensando en una vaio  . espero poder comprarme una 
> 
> no se te olvide de que no traiga ati y el broadcast ese que me habias nombrado hace dias    
> 
>   broadcom.

 

Las broadcom son soportadas con el dirver b43, hay unas que tienen un soporte bastante bueno, como la mia bcm4311 que puedo ponerla en modo monitor e inyectar paquetes y toda la cosa, solo debes fijarte bien cual trae incluida para que no sea un impedimento.

----------

## luisx

es una bcm4322 b/g/n y todavia no tiene soporte para la inyeccion no funciona aun con el driver b43, si hay driver el de la pagina de broadcom. y si jala pero digamos a medias. 

saludos.

----------

## Stolz

 *Inodoro_Pereyra wrote:*   

> las únicas veces que hemos tenido que desarmar por reparación una Sony o una MAC ha sido por que le han derramado algo encima.

 

Como anécdota, hasta ahora solía decir que los MAC no valen lo que cuestan. Hace poco mi hermano olvidó la ventana abierta un día de tormenta y su MAC quedó reposando en una superficie inundada con unos 2cm de agua. El MAC sigue funcionando a la perfección sin rastro alguno del agua. Ahora sueldo decir "Si no los vas a mojar, los MAC no valen lo que cuestan"  :Wink: 

A mí como marca los que más me gustan son los Lenovo. Son algo sobrios pero teniendo en cuenta prestaciones/calidad/precio/peso son los que ganan en mis quinielas, lástima que cueste conseguir modelos actualizados en España.

----------

## gringo

pues que queréis que os diga, yo opino que los mac si valen lo que cuestan pero no precisamente por el hardware que tienen dentro. Es cierto que montan hardware moderno en sus máquinas nada mas salir, pero si abro mi macbook no es nada del otro mundo tampoco, está todo bien colocadito y hay algunas piezas de cierta calidad, pero tampoco como para tirar cohetes.

El diseño y el acabado ya es cosa de gustos, a mi me parece impecable, sobre todo la calidad de las pantallas es tremenda en mi opinión, pero yo uso mac por un motivo fundamentalmente : macosx, me encuentro muy cómodo usándolo y todo simplemente funciona sin mas jaleos. Tiene deventajas bien conocidas por supuesto, no hay nada perfecto, pero para mi nos son un inconveniente.

Una marca de la que se habla poco es toshiba, he tenido varios toshiba y tanto por dentro como por fuera han sido máquinas que siempre me han gustado : bonito acabado, duros y sólidos y no se calientan como los macbook p.ej., que podrías hacer una barbacoa con la parte inferior despues de darle leña un rato.

De esto ya hace años y no sé como salen los toshiba ahora, pero yo miraría a ver como están de precio y de equipamiento.

 *Quote:*   

> Las broadcom son soportadas con el dirver b43, hay unas que tienen un soporte bastante bueno, como la mia bcm4311

 

el driver b43 da soporte a tarjetas mas bien viejas, como mi powerbook de hace cinco o seis años. Dudo bastante que máquinas modernas monten algún chip soportado por este driver.

saluetes

----------

